# new CX bike :DC area fire roads, gravel etc



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have been on the C&O canal. Any other areas I should consider other than the normal single track? I live in Great Falls and I have done difficult run (might be too rough for CX) and Riverbend park/GF park.


----------



## dcg8tr (Jun 13, 2012)

Loudoun County has a lot of gravel roads (I make a loop of old waterford, old wheatland and the W&OD or from GF you can go out difficult run through Lake Fairfax, north on the W&OD bridle trail.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you - I will look up that up (I am assuming they are roads that intersect the W&OD). If not if you could let me know where to get on on off the W&OD for old waterford and old wheatland. I did great Falls park to Difficult rum to CCT to lake fairfax park and back and had a blast. I also did 40 miles on the C&O canal towpath. I am really enjoying the CX bike.


----------



## DownByFive (Feb 2, 2012)

Donn12 said:


> I have been on the C&O canal. Any other areas I should consider other than the normal single track? I live in Great Falls and I have done difficult run (might be too rough for CX) and Riverbend park/GF park.


Some folks I know really enjoy the Fountainhead trail down around the Occaquan Reservoir. You'll have to look up the details, but it might be what you're looking for.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

DownByFive said:


> Some folks I know really enjoy the Fountainhead trail down around the Occaquan Reservoir. You'll have to look up the details, but it might be what you're looking for.


Fountainhead would be "interesting" on a cx bike, at least the full loop...the newer stuff is smooth enough it wouldn't be bad (coming from a guy who ride his cx bike on mtb rides just to change things up...)

Here are two great resources for gravel riding in the DMV area:
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=http...c2558&hl=en&sll=39.072734,-77.669563&t=m&z=10

http://grindinggravel.blogspot.com/

The 2nd link has multiple blog posts with links to GPS routes. The blog author does a LOT of gravel riding in the winter when singletrack is too wet for mountain biking.


----------



## Fredneck (Mar 8, 2011)

If you are ever in the Frederick area head up to the watershed area. There are tons of gravel roads to explore, Fishing Creek and Gambrill park road will ensure your fill of Vitamin G!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

tsunayoshi said:


> Fountainhead would be "interesting" on a cx bike, at least the full loop...the newer stuff is smooth enough it wouldn't be bad (coming from a guy who ride his cx bike on mtb rides just to change things up...)
> 
> Here are two great resources for gravel riding in the DMV area:
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=http...c2558&hl=en&sll=39.072734,-77.669563&t=m&z=10
> ...


That 2nd link is great.Exactly what Im looking for. Thank you!


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Donn12 said:


> That 2nd link is great.Exactly what Im looking for. Thank you!


Indeed, great site! Tweeted it. I hope they stay with it.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

mattotoole said:


> Indeed, great site! Tweeted it. I hope they stay with it.


Same guy started and maintains the 1st link I provided, the blog came about as a way to post up good routes based on information from that database.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I ride with him in the winter sometimes. hit a couple of his winter gravel grinders. fun stuff.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

tsunayoshi said:


> Here are two great resources for gravel riding in the DMV area:
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=http...c2558&hl=en&sll=39.072734,-77.669563&t=m&z=10


This can't be right... I've ridden a lot of these roads and many are paved. River Road for instance is listed as dirt? Uh, what?


----------

